# My midas/RD log



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I picked up this guy about two weeks ago as a barred midas, and he looked awesome. Since I brought him home he has been getting more and more red. I came home from work last night and saw him looking like this. 








So i guess now I wait a couple weeks and see what he will look like. I'm kind of pissed I really wanted a barred midas/rd, but I'm goin to stick it out with this guy. He is about 4.5". Looks like he might turn out to have some intresting colors. Only time will tell.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-Will be interesting to see how he turns out-Glad to hear your gonna stick with it!!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am going to try to take a picture every week to document the color change and growth of my midas/RD. Here is a pic from 6/3/07


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-I'm likeing the coloration-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very interesting colors cool fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good looking start to that lil fella


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just got my new Nikon D50 today and played with it for a couple minutes. Here are some updated shots of the midas/rd.
























I don't think they turned out too bad for my attempt with the new camera. What do you guys think? Any tips would be great.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

those pics look way better then what u had before great job


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

new pics


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Are those pearls on his fins? never seen one like that . . . but nice fish. Might be a hybrid though . . . possibly flowerhorn mix. But it's a nice fish.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

It's probably a RD/midas hybrid since I bought it at Petsmart, but I don't see anyother cichlid when I look at Floyd. that picture is accurate to his coloration, and was taken without a flash. I will get some updated pics up this week. He is growing like a weed.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> It's probably a RD/midas hybrid since I bought it at Petsmart, but I don't see anyother cichlid when I look at Floyd. that picture is accurate to his coloration, and was taken without a flash. I will get some updated pics up this week. He is growing like a weed.


Yeah mine has the same pearling on his fins as well-

He is looking good Sir-Like the new pics from the new cam also-Amazing quality difference Huh?He certainly is growing nicely-Love the shots and look forward to seeing the updates as he grows-


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

here are two new pics taken a couple minutes ago.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

He's certainly a looker-

what kind of glass are you useing?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

its just the kit lens, 18-55 nikkor on D50


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> its just the kit lens, 18-55 nikkor on D50


Damn-it's certainly doing the job nicely


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

more pictures


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice growth on him looks good


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What are your settings on the camera when you take these pics - give or take? Are you on Manual? Auto? One of the other settings?

Nice pics, btw. He looks great against the dark background. Very nice looking fish!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

those were taken in auto or macro mode w/flash.


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

thats some crazy changes


very nice red devil


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Some new shots I took this week








full body shot, not the best but it will do for now








doin a litte house cleaning








close up


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude no wayyyy your barred turned out to be like that. but they say the ugly duckling turns out to be a beautiful swan. 
i like how the color changes have gone through so fast. not only that, but your midas is starting to grow bold in color and mature w/ a nice kok.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Beautiful fish, quite the change.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looking good-Agreed,thats quite the change in coloration....


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I got a little picture happy. sorry in advance.


----------

